# Animate your drawings with DrawSwf



## blackpearl (May 6, 2008)

*Animate your drawings with DrawSwf*


DrawSwf is a cross-platform Java-based drawing program that saves your drawings as flash animation. DrawSwf records the progress of your drawing as you work, and renders your drawing as an animation. The result is an amusing little animation of your drawing.

*drawswf.sourceforge.net/images/small_screen01.png

The interface is pretty basic - a freehand pencil, a straight line creator, an elliptical drawing tool and a rectangle drawing tool. The width of the line is adjustable and there is also a fill tool, but it works with only filling ellipses and rectangles. There is also a text tool and the ability to insert images. DrawSwf has no eraser but features unlimited undos. Also each stroke is queued in an Object Window where you can delete or reorder each of the drawing steps as you wish.

This is how a drawing animation looks like.

*download.instantfundas.com/daku.swf
*download.instantfundas.com/old_man.swf

The download is just java .jar file which can be downloaded from DrawSwf's download page. Click on the .jar file to launch the application. Of course, you will need to have Java installed in your machines.

Download


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

cool, funny and interesting  thanks for sharing


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing buddy.


----------



## prasad_den (May 6, 2008)

Cooool find...!!


----------



## blueshift (May 6, 2008)

very nice.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

funny. yet brilliant. simple code for the masses !


----------



## jal_desai (May 6, 2008)

cool man....


----------

